# How's this for driver safety?



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

I got this request on Lyft today. Notice that in addition to not having a pic on the profile, it doesn't even have a first name either! So much for Lyft safety, you know, the line they give you about knowing who you're picking up and having all of their info!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

lyft has all that info. You just don't have it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Notice that in addition to not having a pic on the profile, it doesn't even have a first name either!





UL Driver SF said:


> lyft has all that info. You just don't have it.


Who is picking up this Pax without a name or a pic...Lyft or the Driver who Needs that Info in order to ensure that he/she is picking up the correct person?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> lyft has all that info. You just don't have it.


Doubtful. I don't remember lyft asking for a "preferred name" when i signed up.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Doubtful. I don't remember lyft asking for a "preferred name" when i signed up.


Ask them. I get stuff like that all the time. No pic. No name. They always pay me on them and that's all I care about. They have a credit card on file...and the name that goes with it.

But you're probably right. I'm sure they have no idea who the person is.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Ask them. I get stuff like that all the time. No pic. No name. They always pay me on them and that's all I care about. They have a credit card on file...and the name that goes with it.
> 
> But you're probably right. I'm sure they have no idea who the person is.


You assume that the card isn't stolen and that there is absolutely no way to use prepaid cards or temporary numbers. Forgive me if i don't have as much faith in what they are telling me as you do. After all, who should i trust more, lyft or my lying eyes, right?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> You assume that the card isn't stolen and that there is absolutely no way to use prepaid cards or temporary numbers. Forgive me if i don't have as much faith in what they are telling me as you do. After all, who should i trust more, lyft or my lying eyes, right?


Yea...yer right. They have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Yea...yer right. They have no idea what they are doing.


So, what is Santa Claus bringing you this year? Oh yeah, and aren't you glad that under Obamacare you can keep your existing health plan?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> So, what is Santa Claus bringing you this year? Oh yeah, and aren't you glad that under Obamacare you can keep your existing health plan?


Uh...I did keep my same health plan under Obama care. I even got a rate reduction. I'm not sure how this applies to driver safety.

And this year santa wears a skirt and goes by the nickname Bollywood. I don't know what she is bringing me. She tells me it's gonna be good. As long as it's not a severed head I'm sure it will be pretty good.

Personally I think she is trying to bribe me into bringing her along on the hot lap America trip next year.

Are you upset cause she isn't bringing you anything?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Uh...I did keep my same health plan under Obama care. I even got a rate reduction. I'm not sure how this applies to driver safety.
> 
> And this year santa wears a skirt and goes by the nickname Bollywood. I don't know what she is bringing me. She tells me it's gonna be good. As long as it's not a severed head I'm sure it will be pretty good.
> 
> ...


Point being that Lyft actually doesn't know who you are picking up. I've had several times where i called the pax and the wrong number was on file. I've had people using the wrong person's account because the other person used Facebook on their phone once and it used the wrong login when connecting with Facebook. Also, the name doesn't have to match credit card info. Ever pick up a high school kid with their own account? I have! And btw, Obama already did a public mea culpa because lots of people didn't get to keep their plan, of course he knew that long before he said anything anyway.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Ask them. I get stuff like that all the time. No pic. No name. They always pay me on them and that's all I care about. They have a credit card on file...and the name that goes with it.
> 
> But you're probably right. I'm sure they have no idea who the person is.


Having had the wrong person get into my car more than a few times, i can honestly tell you that saying, "hey I'm a Lyft driver and i don't know who I'm supposed to pick up because i don't have a name or pic, is it you? " is definitely the wrong thing to do.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Yup...yer right. They have no idea what they are doing. This is too dangerous. Why are you still doing it?


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> You assume that the card isn't stolen and that there is absolutely no way to use prepaid cards or temporary numbers. Forgive me if i don't have as much faith in what they are telling me as you do. After all, who should i trust more, lyft or my lying eyes, right?


Yes there is a way to use Prepaid cards on lyft system, I have tested it I was able to request a ride. This was only because when I added my prepaid card when I first downloaded lyft it was allowing people to use prepaid cards at first the same prepaid card is still listed on my account without any issues note this is a virtual visa account without no physical debit card.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Yup...yer right. They have no idea what they are doing. This is too dangerous. Why are you still doing it?


I didn't take that ride. And also note that even though you've been proven wrong on your assertions, your position doesn't change. That is the sign of an idiot.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Proven wrong on what? That few slip through the cracks? Please post up your evidence that it is more than anecdotal at best?

Also explain how none of it is traceable and post up the cases where this has been a problem. So far I can't find any.

BTW why would you take any ride? You said yourself Lyft has no idea who we are driving around. So who is the nu safe one here? Lyft for their methods or you for willfully participating all the whole knowing it is an unsafe activity?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Proven wrong on what? That few slip through the cracks? Please post up your evidence that it is more than anecdotal at best?
> 
> Also explain how none of it is traceable and post up the cases where this has been a problem. So far I can't find any.


Let's take the most common example: wrong person gets into the car. Happens all the time, lyft and uber actually warn against it on their website. I have just posted a screenshot proving that the driver doesn't even have a name to go by in some circumstances. If the driver can't even verify a name, how is the driver to know if the right person is getting in the car? If it isn't, how is he in any way safe? And again, several posts exist of high school students with accounts, people who can't even legally get a credit card in their name. Also, I personally have 2 different lyft accounts. Creating them isn't hard. Hell, operation SLOG, a highly publicized uber operation using burner phones and prepaid credit cards proves that and everything I've said!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Let's take the most common example: wrong person gets into the car. Happens all the time, lyft and uber actually warn against it on their website. I have just posted a screenshot proving that the driver doesn't even have a name to go by in some circumstances. If the driver can't even verify a name, how is the driver to know if the right person is getting in the car? If it isn't, how is he in any way safe? And again, several posts exist of high school students with accounts, people who can't even legally get a credit card in their name. Also, I personally have 2 different lyft accounts. Creating them isn't hard. Hell, operation SLOG, a highly publicized uber operation using burner phones and prepaid credit cards proves that and everything I've said!


People getting in the wrong car? Hmmm...I have had two or three. Not really a problem so far. Of course they warn about it on their web site. So how many of these have actually happened and resulted in charge back? Please post that up. Depending on " several posts " on a drivers forum Doesn't really support your case.

Look at the app on their phone. Now they could have just given someone their phone to take off with but again...can you show me where and how often that happens? Please post up those numbers.

So you have 2 different lyft accounts. Are you saying you are a dangerous person?

How many drivers have been attacked or killed by these dangerous accounts that seem to have you spooked? Please post up those numbers.

In comparison to other activities, driving a car, walking down the street, taking a bath or shower, or any other number of activities.....how dangerous does this shake out to? Please post those numbers because so far.... Can't find anything to support your claim that this is a problem that has resulted in a high or even low rate of danger.

Let me help ya out here. You don't have anything to be scared of. Two cops were shot just sitting in their cops car recently. A good family friend just died suddenly of a heart attack...made it about 2 or 3 ft and that was it. Guy sleeping on the sidewalk in the tenderloin was kicked to death the other night for fun.

Yea....we are in just a shit load of danger.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> lyft has all that info. You just don't have it.





UL Driver SF said:


> In comparison to other activities, driving a car, walking down the street, taking a bath or shower, or any other number of activities.....how dangerous does this shake out to?


Sounds like your story has changed. My position is that Lyft doesn't know all of the information that they say they know about their pax. Therefore, their stance on driver safety is false. You initially backed Lyft's position. Now that that has been proven to be a false narrative, you revert to comparing driving with a stranger in your car to being a uniformed cop. Therefore, picking someone up (especially one without a pic or name on the account) is essentially picking up a hitchhiker. Yet, it is actually worse because if you pick up a hitchhiker, they are honest about hitchhiking. If you pick up someone who used someone else's account or created a fake account, you are dealing with someone who is purposefully deceiving you. Personally, I am aware of the risks and carry a 9mm with me. Other drivers are much more naive and uninformed. Here's a good comparison; cab drivers: constantly ranked among the most dangerous jobs in America. http://www.bloomberg.com/slideshow/2013-07-18/lowest-paying-most-dangerous-jobs.html#slide4


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Sounds like your story has changed. My position is that Lyft doesn't know all of the information that they say they know about their pax. Therefore, their stance on driver safety is false. You initially backed Lyft's position. Now that that has been proven to be a false narrative, you revert to comparing driving with a stranger in your car to being a uniformed cop. Therefore, picking someone up (especially one without a pic or name on the account) is essentially picking up a hitchhiker. Yet, it is actually worse because if you pick up a hitchhiker, they are honest about hitchhiking. If you pick up someone who used someone else's account or created a fake account, you are dealing with someone who is purposefully deceiving you. Personally, I am aware of the risks and carry a 9mm with me. Other drivers are much more naive and uninformed. Here's a good comparison; cab drivers: constantly ranked among the most dangerous jobs in America. http://www.bloomberg.com/slideshow/2013-07-18/lowest-paying-most-dangerous-jobs.html#slide4


No..actually I haven't. No system is perfect. But you are the one claiming it's not safe. And you have yet to provide any proof of it.

So...when ya do that we can continue this discussion.


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

i had a rider with the same name last night here in omaha (2). i had zero issues and did not get robbed or raped. go ahead and let the ping expire, i will take it.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> No..actually I haven't. No system is perfect. But you are the one claiming it's not safe. And you have yet to provide any proof of it.
> 
> So...when ya do that we can continue this discussion.


So, I've proven that the driver doesn't know who they're picking up all the time, you've admitted that you've personally had the wrong person jump into your car, I've posted a screenshot of a request that shows that you don't even need to put in a name to get an account, I've proven that creating burner accounts is easy as that is what Uber exploited for Operation SLOG, and basically that proves driving for Lyft or Uber is essentially the same as driving a cab. Driving a cab is consistently listed among the top 10-15 most dangerous jobs in America. Also, legally, there are more protections in place for cab drivers than Uber or Lyft drivers. http://www.sfexaminer.com/sanfrancisco/ridesharing-also-bad-for-drivers/Content?oid=2507217. There will be many more stories of drivers assaulting pax than there are of pax assaulting drivers because it's just more newsworthy that way, but statistically drivers are at a huge risk, and that risk is a historical one.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I didn't take that ride. And also note that even though you've been proven wrong on your assertions, your position doesn't change. That is the sign of an idiot.


We appreciate your wisdom and experience R Guru, but what is it with your well developed Napoleon/Superiority complex you seem so eager to promote?

May be a cultural difference I just don't get from my disadvantaged part of the world, but as far as Guru's go, you're as mean as cat shit.

How about being a friend and not a ****-wit?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> We appreciate your wisdom and experience R Guru, but what is it with your well developed Napoleon/Superiority complex you seem so eager to promote?
> 
> May be a cultural difference I just don't get from my disadvantaged part of the world, but as far as Guru's go, your as mean as cat shit.
> 
> How about being a friend and not a ****-wit?


I respond based on the responses i get. If someone uses sarcasm to insult me, i will prove my points and call that person out. No need to be friendly to people who insult me. Instead, i choose the beat them over the head with their own stupidity approach. If that makes me mean, then so be it. I don't see you asking anyone else why they would respond sarcastically to people who have facts on their side, why is that?


----------

